

HP’s Cloud Plans ‘Leaked’; They Actually Look Good - rdl
http://gigaom.com/cloud/hps-cloud-plans-leaked-they-actually-look-good/

======
rdl
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/03/09/first-look-hps-
publ...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/03/09/first-look-hps-public-
cloud/)

